# 360 graphics are 'edgy'



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Evenin guys

Noticed this 'problem' for a while now.

The edges on the games on the 360 arent smooth, almost like when you stretch a picture to the wrong aspect and you get the jaggedy lines around the edges.

Is this the way it should be or is it the poor graphics cable/xbox?

360 is an earlyish one without HDMI - atm running via component (prefer this to the PC one) 

Telly is a 1080p 32" Panasonic

Its running at 1080i which is the max my 360 can put out

Any ideas?

Ta
Andy :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

'jaggies' is the correct term but xbox is usually very smooth, it does sound like your setup is at fault, try switching to 720p


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Get it off 1080i, you're seeing deinterlacing artefacts.
720p is grand - you'll see very little difference in resolution, but it'll look better as the TV can display the progressive signal with nothing more than scaling the 720 lines to fit the 1080 it has.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok guys cheers for the advice

If i get a new one with 1080p capabilities will that be much better than the 720p?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

"deinterlacing artefacts"

My words for the weekend!!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

True Xbox360 seems to work better on 720


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Pandy said:


> Ok guys cheers for the advice
> 
> If i get a new one with 1080p capabilities will that be much better than the 720p?


I am guessing you have that same thing I have on my Panny plasma - no 1080p via VGA or component connection. 
To be honest, I notice it just slightly but I am sat right on top of my computer monitor and deliberately looking for differences - maybe 2 feet away at most. At a bit more distance I cannot tell what mode it would be on.
I have no problems with playing it on any of the numerous HD screens we have in the house - 22" LCD monitor at 1080p - 2ft, 32" LCD at 720p - 4/5ft, 23" LCD at 720p - 10ft, 46" at 720p - 12ft. Seriously it never figures in my choice of resolution and most the time its just left on 720p anyway.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Ok guys cheers for the advice
> 
> If i get a new one with 1080p capabilities will that be much better than the 720p?


You mean if you get an Elite or new Premium, with HDMI connection - no!
You will notice a difference if sat 4-5' from the TV, *IF* the game supports a native 1080p render, and those that do, are few and far between.
Therefore, practically every game you probably own, will be rendered at 720 lines, and if you set the console to 1080p, you're just scaling the output via the software scaling engine, which I suspect is no better than the TV's hardware scaler, and you also tax the system more as it copes to scale and transmit the output without dropping frames.
So, as already explained, leave the console on 720p, and let the TV scale it up to fit its 1080 pixels.
Where HDMI *might* be useful, is by keeping the data purely in the digital domain - reducing the potential quantisation errors as it is converted from digital to analog for Component use, then back into digital again for the TV to use.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok cheers for that, ill stick it on 720p and see what its like.

Is the component better than the pc input? As ive got both so can swap and change


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Interlace is very old technology. Stick to a progressive scan.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine had this problem, swapping to 720p seemed to help, but some games are just like this anyway, no matter what.

Forza 3 is a good test though, that shouldn't be jaggy at all. Neither should Dirt 2.


----------

